
Parasitic Cuckoo Birds and Their Host Parents - awalias
https://singaporebirdgroup.wordpress.com/2015/05/04/resident-cuckoos-and-their-host-parents-a-pictorial-guide/
======
awalias
Last week I witnessed a Yellow Vented Bulbul scolding a Female Asian Koel in a
nearby tree and wondered what the relationship was, after looking into it it
appears that the Koel is a "Brood Parasite" that lays it's eggs in the nests
of other birds. The fascinating thing about the Koel in Singapore is that it
usually lays it's eggs in the nests of crows, however as crows are considered
pests here (and therefore their nests are destroyed on sight), it has adapted
to laying in the nests of much smaller (non-pest) birds. It's interesting to
see that the host parents still feed these much larger adopted children - as
is photographed in the article.

A more in depth study is available here:
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/23034196?seq=1](https://www.jstor.org/stable/23034196?seq=1)

